# klasse random()



## chik (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was die klasse random macht?
insbesondere: random newRandom= new Random();  ?
danke


----------



## Der Müde Joe (2. Mai 2009)

>insbesondere: random newRandom= new Random(); ?

Erstellt eine Instanz der Klasse Random.

Sonst:


> An instance of this class is used to generate a stream of pseudorandom numbers. The class uses a 48-bit seed, which is modified using a linear congruential formula. (See Donald Knuth, The Art of Computer Programming, Volume 3, Section 3.2.1.)


----------



## andre111 (2. Mai 2009)

Mit

```
Random newRandom= new Random();
```
erstellst du eine Instanz (ein Objekt) der Klasse Random.
Random wird verwendet um Zufallszahlen zu erzeugen.


----------



## Schandro (2. Mai 2009)

Les die API.


```
Random newRandom= new Random();
```
die neu erstellte Referenz "newRandom" zeigt auf eine ebenso neu erstellte Instanz von Random


----------



## r0bbe (3. Mai 2009)

Da hätte ich auch mal eine Frage 

Folgendes funktioniert nicht, weil "The method nextInt() ist undefined for the type Random"


```
package bullshit;
import java.util.*;

public class Random {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Random zufall = new Random();
		System.out.println(zufall.nextInt());
	}
}
```

nextInt() ist doch aber laut - click me - eine Methode, die ich auf Random Objekte anwenden kann, oder nicht?


----------



## Schandro (3. Mai 2009)

es ist besser eigene Klassen nicht so zu nennen wie bereits existierende Klassen...

Wenn du "Random" schreibst, bezieht sich dieses Random auf das Random im package bullshit :bae:


----------



## r0bbe (3. Mai 2009)

lol 
Ich wollte das nur kurz testen, daher hab ich mir da nix bei gedacht *g*
Jetzt geht's natürlich, ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt, Danke


----------

